# Preamplificadores valvulares



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2017)

Revolviendo en mi PC encontré algunos algunos esquemas de previos "Valvulosos", en general son de alta o muy alta gama. 

*"Enjoy it"​*
Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
*Previo Acoustic Research SP-8 + etapa RIAA*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2017)

Algunos previos mas. 









​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2017)

!Interesante lo uso de un regulador  LM317T como regulador de alta tensión ,aun NO habia visto trabajar asi.
En eses casos conocia las valvulas reguladoras gaseosas (catodo frio) o diodos zener en série para lograr tal tensión  , o mismo lo uso de transistores de alta tensión como seguidor de tensión de los diodos zener. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2017)

No tan alta tensión Daniel los Anodos debe tener unos 24v.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2017)

Desafortunadamente lo diagrama esquemactico no aclara la tensión del secundario de alta tal cual es en lo secundario de filamentos (10.5Vac) .
Deduzi que la tensión del +B  es alta basado en la tensión de ayslamento dels capacitores de filtrado (20uF x 450V).   
Quizaz lo truco sea los dos diodos zener de 12V en série conectados entre entrada y salida del regulador LM317   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Desafortunadamente lo diagrama esquemactico no aclara la tensión del secundario de alta tal cual es en lo secundario de filamentos (10.5Vac) .
> Deduzi que la tensión del +B  es alta basado en la tensión de ayslamento dels capacitores de filtrado (20uF x 450V).
> Quizaz lo truco sea los dos diodos zener de 12V en série conectados entre entrada y salida del regulador LM317
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Tampoco es muy baja, según los FogoCálculos serían unos *125V*


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 3, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revolviendo en mi PC encontré algunos algunos esquemas de previos "Valvulosos", en general son de alta o muy alta gama.
> 
> 
> *"Enjoy it"*​
> ...



Lo interesante de la etapa RIAA publicada por Fogo, en la cual las 2 primeras secciones triodos son amplificadores de tensión, y en donde la tercera y última sección triodo es la típica configuración llamada* "seguidor catódico"* (cathode follower), etapa donde no hay ganancia, pero sí salida de baja impedancia, que es el fin que se persigue, y donde la señal sale por cátodo, permitiendo tener alejado el preamplificador del amplificador  .-





Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2017)

Un par mas.

*¡ Atenti !* con el previo para cápsulas MC


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 10, 2017)

Y este?
Lo uso todo el tiempo, saludos cordiales.

Damian

http://www.r-type.org/articles/art003qa.jpg
copie un enlace ya que la imagen no se ve bien


----------

